# Re: Sabres/sabers



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 7 Dec 2000 17:58:04 EST*
A sabre is a British AFV, is it not?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 7 Dec 2000 18:13:12 -0700*
Or an American  Canadian too, made by Canadair? F86 fighter airplane circa
Korean War
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, December 07, 2000 3:58 PM
Subject: Re: Sabres/sabers
> A sabre is a British AFV, is it not?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Barton Downey <bdowney@CYBERBEACH.NET>* on *Thu, 07 Dec 2000 21:40:52 -0500*
Actually Garryowen is the regimental march for the Second Irish. Fior Go Bas
                               Barton Downey
                               Sudbury, Ontario
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Sabres as we spell it? Not unless commanded by General Custer actually I
> think he fought his last battle as a LCol. And "Garryowen", his regimental
> march, like many/most U.S. martial tunes from Yankee Doodle until Sousa,
> stolen from the Brits.   Too bad not many Americans appreciate Elgar. :
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Fri, 8 Dec 2000 09:49:56 EST*
One reason we may not appreciate Elgar right now is that we sure don‘t seem 
like "The Land of Hope and Glory"...More like "The Land of Dumb and Dumber"!  
And speaking of that, yes, dear old Autie Custer, Brevet Major General, met 
his demise as a LT Col his Regular Army permanent rank..  Hard to believe, 
but I actually had commanders who idolized Custer...must‘ve had the tank 
hatch whack ‘em on the head one too many times!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jackie and John Pullman" <jpullman@bserv.com>* on *Fri, 8 Dec 2000 19:00:02 -0800*
Now to be fair, I don‘t think that Custer was a great leader of men. But as
a leader of irregular calvary, he wasn‘t a slouch. He had to have something
on the ball to be one of the youngest generals in the Civil war. Problem
with Custer was that "When in doubt, Charge!!" could be his personal motto.
It worked well enough for him in the war. Also he was lucky! Bad combination
at the end. I won‘t go into his personal faults. He had a pile of them and a
large number of his men and officers hated him. But if we look at the little
bighorn, he commanded to the end. His men couldn‘t have been placed better,
they died fighting in place, and he died  with them. Yes, he screwed up.
Yes, he tackled the odds, but to be fair to him, in his personal history,
that worked! Call it luck, audacity or whatever. But it worked.
I have no great personal respect for the man. Personally I think that he was
undisciplined and a martinet when it came to his men. Not to mention an
immense ego. But when push came to shove, he could hold his own.
Just trying to be fair.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 8 Dec 2000 18:33:07 -0700*
One reason for the idoltry may have been that E. Flynn played the  Custer
role in one old movie version. And George didn‘t do all that bad as a Civil
War leader, IIRC, and didn‘t he finish at the botom of his class at West
Point - that must say something good about the gent. "In like Flynn."
And to another poster: Garyowen may well be the wee tune of the current 2nd
Bn Cdn Irish but it‘s much older than that.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Friday, December 08, 2000 7:49 AM
Subject: Re: Sabres/sabers
> One reason we may not appreciate Elgar right now is that we sure don‘t
seem
> like "The Land of Hope and Glory"...More like "The Land of Dumb and
Dumber"!
> And speaking of that, yes, dear old Autie Custer, Brevet Major General,
met
> his demise as a LT Col his Regular Army permanent rank..  Hard to
believe,
> but I actually had commanders who idolized Custer...must‘ve had the tank
> hatch whack ‘em on the head one too many times!
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Fri, 8 Dec 2000 21:13:03 EST*
That is a very accurate analysis of Custer, both as the man and the 
commander. Although it wasn‘t his final moments that screwed his unit...it 
was the collection of myopic, ego-induced decisions in the several days 
before the Last Stand! 
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *albert taylor <@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 13 Dec 2000 19:53:23 -0500*
Barton Downey wrote:
> Actually Garryowen is the regimental march for the Second Irish. Fior Go Bas
>                                Barton Downey
>                                Sudbury, Ontario
>
> Ian Edwards wrote:
>
> > Sabres as we spell it? Not unless commanded by General Custer actually I
> > think he fought his last battle as a LCol. And "Garryowen", his regimental
> > march, like many/most U.S. martial tunes from Yankee Doodle until Sousa,
> > stolen from the Brits.   Too bad not many Americans appreciate Elgar. :
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *albert taylor <@sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 15 Dec 2000 20:52:58 -0500*
albert taylor wrote:
> Barton Downey wrote:
>
> > Actually Garryowen is the regimental march for the Second Irish. Fior Go Bas
> >                                Barton Downey
> >                                Sudbury, Ontario
> >
> > Ian Edwards wrote:
> >
> > > Sabres as we spell it? Not unless commanded by General Custer actually I
> > > think he fought his last battle as a LCol. And "Garryowen", his regimental
> > > march, like many/most U.S. martial tunes from Yankee Doodle until Sousa,
> > > stolen from the Brits.   Too bad not many Americans appreciate Elgar. :
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

